# Computer no beep on startup



## Derek12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Weird issue, my computer SUDDENLY STOPPED doing the usual "OK beep", it *works fine otherwise*, and *the case speaker is connected fine and it works fine too*.

What does this mean? does the absence of beep mean a fault or something?

My BIOS is Award

Thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Beep is usually a fault. Seems like something you have done recently has removed a fault error. Updated BIOS, changed components? What changed?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2013)

If it doesn't beep and doesn't boot, there's a problem.  If it beeps many times and doesn't boot, there's a problem.  One or no beeps and there appears to be no problems, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies

My computer and many with Award BIOS make a beep while POSTING meaning everything is fine. Mine happened suddenly without any change whatsoever.

From http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/tp/award-beep-codes.htm



> 1 Short Beep
> A single, short beep from an Award based BIOS is actually an "all systems clear" notification. In other words, this is a beep code you want to hear and that you've probably been hearing each time your computer comes on since the day you purchased it. No troubleshooting necessary!



The computer still works fine as always, but it stopped doing this beep, I was wondering if the lack of beep could mean something wrong (even when it SEEMS to work fine)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I have had Award BIOS before some beeped some didn't. If the system boots and is working then the system is fine. A PC will not boot of their is a POST error. So once you see desktop you are 99% in the clear.

If you start getting intermittent crashing or BSOD, then you can start worrying.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 14, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well I have had Award BIOS before some beeped some didn't. If the system boots and is working then the system is fine. A PC will not boot of their is a POST error. So once you see desktop you are 99% in the clear.
> 
> If you start getting intermittent crashing or BSOD, then you can start worrying.



Thanks again, I will run some stress testing and some gaming and see


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 15, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Thanks again, I will run some stress testing and some gaming and see



If you have got UEFI BIOS and if you have "Fast Boot" set to enabled, then it will not beep after a successful POST but only do so in case of a failure.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 15, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> If you have got UEFI BIOS and if you have "Fast Boot" set to enabled, then it will not beep after a successful POST but only do so in case of a failure.



Thanks, fast boot (quick in my BIOS) is disabled and I don't have UEFI

Finally a clear CMOS solved this, I don't know what happened though


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 15, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Thanks, fast boot (quick in my BIOS) is disabled and I don't have UEFI
> 
> Finally a clear CMOS solved this, I don't know what happened though



LOL  Computers are meant to cause problems.  Glad you have sorted the issue. 

Anyways, check my EMI thread. Surprises awaiting there.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 15, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread, but I've noticed my computer beeps twice, once on boot (as the OP is talking about), but then beeps again when the OS starts loading.  It's Win7 x64 - is that normal?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a GIGABYTE AM3+ UD7. While not the exact same, it is very similar to the board you have. Mine, does not make any POST beep or OS beep. I do use the Fast Boot option and I have not installed the UEFI BIOS as of now.

Check your user manual in the troubleshooting section though. My board has a LED display for error codes with "FF" being system normal. That section of the manual should let you know what the beeps mean and if they should be doing that or not.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 15, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I've noticed my computer beeps twice, once on boot (as the OP is talking about), but then beeps again when the OS starts loading.  It's Win7 x64 - is that normal?



Yes it is normal. It just ensures that your boot device is enabled and bootable verified.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I have a GIGABYTE AM3+ UD7. While not the exact same, it is very similar to the board you have. Mine, does not make any POST beep or OS beep. I do use the Fast Boot option and I have not installed the UEFI BIOS as of now.
> 
> Check your user manual in the troubleshooting section though. My board has a LED display for error codes with "FF" being system normal. That section of the manual should let you know what the beeps mean and if they should be doing that or not.



Yeah fast boot disables the beep. Verified.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 15, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yes it is normal. It just ensures that your boot device is enabled and bootable verified.



Now that I think more about it, only my UEFI board is doing that, my older rig with Win7 doesn't.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 15, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> LOL  Computers are meant to cause problems.  Glad you have sorted the issue.
> 
> Anyways, check my EMI thread. Surprises awaiting there.



Many thanks, replied there 




Sasqui said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I've noticed my computer beeps twice, once on boot (as the OP is talking about), but then beeps again when the OS starts loading.  It's Win7 x64 - is that normal?



Is the second beep identical to the first one? Did this happened from the start? if yes, then it's fine, but I have never heard a beep while or right before loading Windows though I don't have experience with UEFI boards. Mine uses a olde school blue BIOS like this


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 15, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Now that I think more about it, only my UEFI board is doing that, my older rig with Win7 doesn't.



Yeah it depends. I have seen some Intel normal BIOS boards which beep 2 times too just like yours.  Its actually BIOS dependent. Computers are meant to confuse us you know.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 15, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Is the second beep identical to the first one? Did this happened from the start? if yes, then it's fine, but I have never heard a beep while or right before loading Windows though I don't have experience with UEFI boards. Mine uses a olde school blue BIOS like this



Yea, totally.  I booted it up this weekend, walked away, then ran back to it after the second beep, only to find windows loading.  I thought it may have spontaneously rebooted.

Shut it down and restarted to double check, it did the same thing.  Everything is running just fine.


----------

